# Engine failure (again)



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.sunstar.com.ph/static/ne...ts.at.sea.for.10.hours.after.leaving.oro.html

Sailed on this ship 7 years ago. it was well past its sell by date then.
there needs to be tighter regulations out here before there is serious loss of life.


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

Just amazing ....


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Billboy,

from this article and from the other tragedies with ferries in your area I think it would be advisable not to travel too far by sea. Maybe air is a better option, or maybe not! There do seem to be a great number of old tubs around.

Hawkey01


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

you are right there mate. some of the old tubs here are very rough. one or two reasonable ones about though. W&A Superferries are about the best bet out here.


----------

